
Scott Galloway Says Amazon, Apple, Facebook, and Google Should Be Broken Up - gkanai
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NyFRIgulPo
======
orionblastar
Like AT&T was?

The Baby Bells got back together after two decades. The customer was not
better off as a result of it.

They almost did that to Microsoft in 1999.

